# Eleaf Pico Squeeze 2



## Kalashnikov (24/6/18)

Looking to find out which local vendors will be stocking the Pico squeeze 2 soon as It's currently available internationally. 

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (24/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Looking to find out which local vendors will be stocking the Pico squeeze 2 soon as It's currently available internationally.
> 
> Thanks


I have a few coming, full kits with the Coral2 and a nice beefy 21700

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a few coming, full kits with the Coral2 and a nice beefy 21700


Great!!! ! When can we expect stock. Spare bottles?


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

Petrus said:


> Great!!! ! When can we expect stock. Spare bottles?


Should be here on Monday, no spare bottles on the cards just yet. Hopefully ELeaf gets those released soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Should be here on Monday, no spare bottles on the cards just yet. Hopefully ELeaf gets those released soon.


Please send me a pm when they are loaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

Petrus said:


> Please send me a pm when they are loaded.


Will do


----------

